# è cambiata un'era....dalla Carfagna alla Severino



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2011)

* di Emilia Rossi* *avvocato penalista  * 





Forse i tecnici arrivano dove la politica non osa arrivare, nel nostro Paese. Sta di fatto che si è dovuto attendere un governo «tecnico», cioè un governo che non è espressione del voto popolare, per avere il primo Guardasigilli donna della Repubblica Italiana. 


E che donna: Paola Severino è uno dei più affermati e prestigiosi avvocati penalisti e, al tempo stesso, insigne giurista, docente di Diritto Penale, vicerettore dell'Università Luiss 'Guido Carli' di Roma. Una penalista vera, da battaglia processuale, per intenderci, come dimostra il suo ricco curriculum di difensore di imputati del calibro di Romano Prodi, Giovanni Acampora, Francesco Giovanni Caltagirone, in processi di grande rilevanza: dal caso Cirio, all'Imi-Sir, all'Enimont, al processo contro Erich Priebke nel quale ha rappresentato l'Unione delle comunità ebraiche. 
Una donna che smentisce con le sue doti professionali e il suo successo, l'idea, non del tutto superata ancora, che quello dell'avvocato, tanto più penalista, sia un mestiere da uomini e che l'ambiente forense sia un mondo in cui le donne devono muoversi in punta di piedi. Un modello ed un incoraggiamento, insomma, per tutte le avvocate. La sua nomina è stata accolta come il segnale di una possibile volontà innovatrice del nuovo governo anche nell'intricata questione della giustizia. Non a caso è immediatamente giunto al neo ministro il saluto dell'Unione delle Camere Penali impegnate, proprio in questi giorni, nello sciopero contro gli attacchi alla funzione difensiva da parte della magistratura e a sostegno delle riforme rimaste in stallo. 
Ed il segnale non è solo conseguente alla novità della differenza di genere, anzi. 
Paola Severino si è distinta per il rigore delle sue posizioni a sostegno della razionalizzazione del sistema penale cui ha attivamente contribuito come componente di diverse commissioni ministeriali di riforma (in ultimo quella sul codice penale presieduta da Giuliano Pisapia) e della difesa dei diritti individuali di libertà, contestando, per esempio, la pubblicazione arbitraria degli atti di indagine e delle intercettazioni e l'impunità di questa prassi mantenuta a dispetto dei divieti di legge. 
E con altrettanto rigore si è pronunciata sulla necessità di riformare il sistema della giustizia per renderle efficienza ed equità e sul valore della separazione dei ruoli dello Stato, «affinché il legislatore legiferi, il governo governi, i magistrati inquirenti indaghino, i giudici giudichino», come si legge in uno dei suoi editoriali di un paio di anni fa ('Giustizia l'importanza dei ruoli' Il Mattino). 
Parole altamente significanti alle orecchie di quanti attendono da tempo la riforma della giustizia nel senso dettato dall'articolo 111 della Costituzione. Quando c'è da mettere seriamente in ordine le cose si chiamano le donne, si sa.
 La nostra Giustizia ne ha un gran bisogno. Buon lavoro, signora ministro!      

_Aggiungerei che non ha le belle gambe di altri ministri...anzi le manca un braccio e questo non le ha impedito di arrivare tanto in alto.

_


----------

